# Why am I hooking all my shots?



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi, some advice needed here 

I have been to a driving range over the weekend and had a complete nightmare - I hooked around 90% of my shots. Does anyone have any tips to what I may be doing wrong - I know you can see my swing but what generally makes you hook a shot?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

There are a few things that could cause you to hook your shots, so I'm not sure which might be your specific problem point.

You could be using too much right hand on the shots, so you could try loosening your right hand grip compared to your left hand grip. Also, it could be also that you need to square up your stance - you could be hitting from a closed stance. The other thing I can think of is you might be standing a little bit too far from the ball.

Let me know if any of these things help fix your hook.


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

CanCaddy said:


> There are a few things that could cause you to hook your shots, so I'm not sure which might be your specific problem point.
> 
> You could be using too much right hand on the shots, so you could try loosening your right hand grip compared to your left hand grip. Also, it could be also that you need to square up your stance - you could be hitting from a closed stance. The other thing I can think of is you might be standing a little bit too far from the ball.
> 
> Let me know if any of these things help fix your hook.



Cool - I am off to the driving range again tonight with some friends - I wll be sure to try these tips out! thank you!


----------

